# Friend's mother made me some hair oil



## Eisani (Oct 28, 2008)

Last weekend, my friend's mother and I were having tea and talking when she complimented my hair and asked why I wear buns all the time. I told her I was trying to grow my hair out and buns help me leave it alone. I told her about my ayurveda powders and other stuff I was doing like cowashing and she smacked her lips and said "If you want your hair to grow I will give you something, but I have to make it." My friend's family is from Northern Sudan and his mother is Nubian and her hair is classic length, black, shiny and simply gorgeous! I told my friend what she said and he was like "Oh yea, it's an oil she and all of the women in my family use. It'll definitely make your hair grow but WHEW-the smell is just...I'm getting nauseous just thinking about it!" I'm thinking uh-oh . She wouldn't tell me what she put in the oil, said it was a Nubian thing and winked at me. I just got a text from him saying his mom said I can come out and pick it up this week.  I'm beyond curious but worried at the same time about the smell. I'll keep you ladies posted... hopefully I'll be able to smell it and guess what's in it, or he can find out for me!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 28, 2008)

keep us posted!


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, i don't know about that one. I would be a bit worried about what's in it. How does her hair look? My aunt is like that, always mixing things. Sometimes she mixes different oils with a dollar brand grease, etc. Sometimes she would cook it, lol. I won't doubt it if it's something probably mix with sulfur. Just try to figure what's in it first. Good luck.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 28, 2008)

thatsSHAREgreat!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 28, 2008)

My nose will be right on it when I get it in my hot little hand. My friend's mom, aunt, and sisters all have beautiful hair. I was thinking sulfur was probably in the mix too...I'm going to see if one of his sisters knows. I can't be funky by the head, I don't care how well it works...I don't know why I instantly thought MTG when he said it smelled bad.


----------



## PatTodd (Oct 28, 2008)

My mom used to put Glover's Mange in her hair years ago....it stunk to HIGH HEAVEN..maybe that's what the "secret" is...........


----------



## msa (Oct 28, 2008)

Well since she won't tell you what's in it, I'd do a patch test on the inside of my arm first. If that worked out, then a patch test on my head.

Either way, I hope it works out for ya!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 28, 2008)

The stinky stuff works, though. Maybe you can use it at night and co wash it out in the morning. If all the family has gorgeous hair, it works.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ I just have a feeling it's something along those lines... it's not like living in the middle of farm land you'll be able to unearth some rare indigenous root planted by Moses after they crossed the Red Sea. Being a lil extra with it, but you know what I mean!


----------



## baddison (Oct 28, 2008)

hmmmm.......curious


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 28, 2008)

But you already have Beautiful Hair!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 28, 2008)

Eisani said:


> ^^ I just have a feeling it's something along those lines... it's not like living in the middle of farm land you'll be able to unearth *some rare indigenous root planted by Moses after they crossed the Red Sea. *Being a lil extra with it, but you know what I mean!




 *DEEP INHALE*


----------



## Eisani (Oct 28, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> But you already have Beautiful Hair!


 
Thank you  I just thought it was sweet of her to want to share although I will err on the side of caution until I find out what's in it. I just like seeing and learning new things.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds intriguing!  Keep us updated!


----------



## Anancy (Oct 28, 2008)

Souds interesting for sure, it's nice of her to share her secrets with you like that.  But i guess we will see when you report back to us.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 28, 2008)

Grab the Product. Grab a Cab and Get Thee To A Lab! lololol


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 28, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Thank you  I just thought it was sweet of her to want to share although I will err on the side of caution until I find out what's in it. I just like seeing and learning new things.


 

I understand that, ain't nothing wrong with that, I am glad she is happy to share with you because most women won't share their secret Especially a Family Hair Secret.


----------



## drasgrl (Oct 28, 2008)

How much she selling it for?  Send me some!


----------



## bee (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too!  I'm willing to pay for it!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 28, 2008)

Off to google _"Nubian Oil" & Hair_


----------



## Lebiya (Oct 28, 2008)

...Well if this works for you, send me some, I'll pay for it!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 28, 2008)

Now you got me curious, let us know what happens.


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I get her number?? I want some!! Ummm.....I'm being serious. Does she accept paypal?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 28, 2008)

*Well, here's a nubian poduct for the scalp and roots......the ingredients are listed.....maybe some of these are consistant with what will be in yours....*





*Natures Blessings Hair Pomade *






Brand Name: House of Nubian Inc.
Item#/SKU: 849
Hair Pomade 
Conditioner-Restorer-Root builder 
Ingredients: Nettle,Rosemary,Sage,Peppermint, Thyme, Alfalfa, Pure Virgin Olive Oil, Pure Coconut Oil, Sage Oil, Rosemary Oil, Bergamont Oil, Chlorophyll (from nettle and spinach), Pure Mineral Jelly, Natural Fragrance and Good Intention. 
This product is also excellent for dry skin and chapped lips 
Net wt 4.0 oz 
Quantity Pricing now available


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 28, 2008)

good luck, keep us updated


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL, this is one of the testimonies from the Nubian hairs oil sites I visited:

*God Bless Nubian Silk   * 
I have been using Nubian Silk and my hair has never looked so good and felt so right !!! I love this Oil and Sheen, I use both of them every single day. I have seen my hair grow more than 5 inches within two months, not to mention my hair texture has never been better. I found my product, and would highly recommend it to anyone!Tameka Wilson Oakland, California 10/06

Girrrrrrl, 5in. in 2months!!!!  This CAN'T be real, like I said, keep us posted.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 28, 2008)

Eisani, giiiiirl, if you get 5 inches in two months, Imma break into your house and steal that bottle!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Eisani, giiiiirl, if you get 5 inches in two months, Imma break into your house and steal that bottle!!!


 

I'll be fighting you for it !!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 28, 2008)

*Or perhaps an old recipe like this:*





*Nubian Heritage lightweight Hair and Scalp Oil* instantly nourishes and re-hydrates hair with African Shea Butter, essential vitamins and hair strengthening proteins. 

This old-fashioned *Raw Shea Butter* recipe blends African Shea Butter with *Sweet Almond, Silk* and *Soy *proteins to deliver lasting moisture directly to your hair and scalp, improving hair's cellular strcuture and promoting new growth.

Nubian Heritage Raw Shea Butter Hair and Scalp Elixir is ideal for the daily maintenance of locs and braided styles, as well as treated and damaged hair.

2oz



Ingredients:

African Shea Butter
Jojoba Oil
Olive Oil
Safflower OIl
Silk Protein
Sweet Almond Protein
Hydrolized Keratin
Essential Oil Blend
Soy Milk
Extracts of Frankinense and Myrrh


----------



## drasgrl (Oct 28, 2008)

Subscribing.  I really want to see the results.


----------



## Qualitee (Oct 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Eisani, giiiiirl, if you get 5 inches in two months, Imma break into your house and steal that bottle!!!


 You know!................... Gurl Im with you


----------



## shellatl (Oct 28, 2008)

Somebody needs to ask this woman what she is using!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Her dreads are 9' long!

http://news.aol.com/article/fla-wom...t/224322?icid=100214839x1211866231x1200780343


----------



## Lita (Oct 28, 2008)

Update when You Can! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MonPetite (Oct 28, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> *Well, here's a nubian poduct for the scalp and roots......the ingredients are listed.....maybe some of these are consistant with what will be in yours....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE DO I GET THIS?! This looks promising!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok check this out I am willing to be the test dummy for this oil simply because I'm trying to look out for you girl...if my hair falls out it won't be a big loss but you are another story lol So yeahhhhhhhhh just erra uh send it my way thanks ​


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 28, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> *Well, here's a nubian poduct for the scalp and roots......the ingredients are listed.....maybe some of these are consistant with what will be in yours....*
> 
> *Natures Blessings Hair Pomade *
> 
> ...



Very interesting! All of those herbs are readily available, and known for helping hair grow, and I'm sure if it's stewed/infused in an oil with a good dose of sulphur in it?  

Well, not really, but it could work. 





mariofmagdal said:


> *Or perhaps an old recipe like this:*
> 
> *Nubian Heritage lightweight Hair and Scalp Oil* instantly nourishes and re-hydrates hair with African Shea Butter, essential vitamins and hair strengthening proteins.
> 
> ...



Oooh, or these, too. The protein would have to be replaced with something 'homemade/herbal' (maybe that's the stank - chicken fat or something), but I could see it working, too.  



tiffers said:


> Eisani, giiiiirl, if you get 5 inches in two months, Imma break into your house and steal that bottle!!!



 is all I'm saying.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 28, 2008)

littlegoldlamb said:


> WHERE DO I GET THIS?! This looks promising!


http://www.houseofnubian.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Shelf/ASP/Hierarchy/0D.html


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 28, 2008)

Here what I found so far --> http://www.nubiansilk.com/index.html


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaRae said:


> Here what I found so far --> http://www.nubiansilk.com/index.html


   yeah, this is where I saw that testimony about the 5in. in 2 months!!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 28, 2008)

The first oil that popped into my mind is neem oil.  Lord knows that mess stanks ! But it could be something else. You could probably use it as a prepoo or a night-before-wash treatment in order to prevent the smell from lingering in your hair.  Or you could mix a portion of it in a carrier oil (like EVOO) and that should lessen the smell and may be more condusive for use on a daily basis.  Look at me, I'm sounding like a school teacher up in here! But whenever I get a new hair product I always think of every possible way I can use it.  It's fun for me .  Enjoy your oil and let us know how you like it.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 29, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> LOL, this is one of the testimonies from the Nubian hairs oil sites I visited:
> 
> *God Bless Nubian Silk   *
> I have been using Nubian Silk and my hair has never looked so good and felt so right !!! I love this Oil and Sheen, I use both of them every single day. I have seen my hair grow more than 5 inches within two months, not to mention my hair texture has never been better. I found my product, and would highly recommend it to anyone!Tameka Wilson Oakland, California 10/06
> ...


 sho nuff! My silly self wouldn't know how to act w/5" in 2 mos. That review is hilarious. 


tiffers said:


> Eisani, giiiiirl, if you get 5 inches in two months, Imma break into your house and steal that bottle!!!



Yall crazy women gone force me to have security posted at the end of my street  

I found those links to the products some of you ladies have listed which got my wheels to turning. I didn't get out there tonight because I had class but will try tomorrow or Friday. She just lives a good ways away from me...


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 29, 2008)

ancient egyptian hair oil recipe:



Scalp and Hair Stimulation Oil

One Teaspoon Sweet Almond Oil

One Teaspoon Castor Oil

10 Drops Essential Oil of Fir Needle (Abies spp)

OR Essential Oil of Rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis)

Mix the Sweet Almond Oil together with the Castor Oil in a small bowl and then add no more than 10 drops of Essential Oil. Mix with your fingers and then rub vigorously into your scalp, concentrating on areas where hair is thinning.

http://www.touregypt.net/mag07012000/mag4.htm


----------



## RENIBELL (Oct 29, 2008)

cant wait for you to get this oil, been thinking about making my own hair oil for a while, you need find out whats in it though, so we can all make our own


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 29, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Last weekend, my friend's mother and I were having tea and talking when she complimented my hair and asked why I wear buns all the time. I told her I was trying to grow my hair out and buns help me leave it alone. I told her about my ayurveda powders and other stuff I was doing like cowashing and she smacked her lips and said "If you want your hair to grow I will give you something, but I have to make it." My friend's family is from Northern Sudan and his mother is Nubian and her hair is classic length, black, shiny and simply gorgeous! I told my friend what she said and he was like "Oh yea, it's an oil she and all of the women in my family use. It'll definitely make your hair grow but WHEW-the smell is just...I'm getting nauseous just thinking about it!" I'm thinking uh-oh . She wouldn't tell me what she put in the oil, said it was a Nubian thing and winked at me. I just got a text from him saying his mom said I can come out and pick it up this week. I'm beyond curious but worried at the same time about the smell. I'll keep you ladies posted... hopefully I'll be able to smell it and guess what's in it, or he can find out for me!


 If you really want to know, have it analyzed in a lab. But I guess that does cost money.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 29, 2008)

Your link provided some good reading. Thanks for your research!







BeyondBlessed said:


> ancient egyptian hair oil recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ebonylocs (Oct 29, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> *Well, here's a nubian poduct for the scalp and roots......the ingredients are listed.....maybe some of these are consistant with what will be in yours....*





flowinlocks said:


> LOL, this is one of the testimonies from the Nubian hairs oil sites I visited:
> 
> *God Bless Nubian Silk   *
> I have been using Nubian Silk and my hair has never looked so good and felt so right !!! ...Tameka Wilson Oakland, California 10/06.



Those of you posting branded products with the name "Nubian" in it, should take into account that because the Nubians were / are black peoples that lived in Egypt and the Nile delta, quite a few product manufacturers use the word "Nubian" to brand their products as targetting the black market. It's unlikely that they have any connection to the real Nubians per se. Just like "African Gold" Braid Sheen Spray doesn't contain any ancient African secret ingredients, but is just a brand name.


----------



## Casarela (Oct 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing too






ebonylocs said:


> Those of you posting branded products with the name "Nubian" in it, should take into account that because the Nubians were / are black peoples that lived in Egypt and the Nile delta, quite a few product manufacturers use the word "Nubian" to brand their products as targetting the black market. It's unlikely that they have any connection to the real Nubians per se. Just like "African Gold" Braid Sheen Spray doesn't contain any ancient African secret ingredients, but is just a brand name.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 29, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Those of you posting branded products with the name "Nubian" in it, should take into account that because the Nubians were / are black peoples that lived in Egypt and the Nile delta, quite a few product manufacturers use the word "Nubian" to brand their products as targetting the black market. It's unlikely that they have any connection to the real Nubians per se. Just like "African Gold" Braid Sheen Spray doesn't contain any ancient African secret ingredients, but is just a brand name.


 
This is basically what my friend told me too.


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 29, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Those of you posting branded products with the name "Nubian" in it, should take into account that because the Nubians were / are black peoples that lived in Egypt and the Nile delta, quite a few product manufacturers use the word "Nubian" to brand their products as targetting the black market. It's unlikely that they have any connection to the real Nubians per se. Just like "African Gold" Braid Sheen Spray doesn't contain any ancient African secret ingredients, but is just a brand name.


   I agree.


----------



## tnorenberg (Oct 30, 2008)

So........give it up......did you get to pick up your secret growth oil??


----------



## Eisani (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going Saturday. My friend said I can just go out there, but I'd rather wait for him to come along. I'm still on it.


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am so frickn' excited!

Maybe it is something that she gets or orders from home. I hope its a new hair secret!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm waitin 

Girl you better try your best to figure out the ingredients, Tell her if she want to maks some holiday money, you got at least *from what I see* a good 100 orders on stanby


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> I'm waitin
> 
> Girl you better try your best to figure out the ingredients, Tell her if she want to maks some holiday money, you got at least *from what I see* a good 100 orders on stanby



Ummm yeah. She got a paypal account


----------



## Eisani (Oct 31, 2008)

My friend, SO and I are all going out there tomorrow evening.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 31, 2008)

i hope this isnt another DP thing. lmao. jk


----------



## TCT (Oct 31, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Grab the Product. Grab a Cab and Get Thee To A Lab! lololol


 


   What she said!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Oct 31, 2008)

Auburn said:


> i hope this isnt another DP thing. lmao. jk


Not even cut like that. My hair speaks for itself. Betta ask somebody about me


----------



## Tee (Oct 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Not even cut like that. My hair speaks for itself. Betta ask somebody about me


  Okay. Girl you just gave me a flashback of another member coming at me crossways.    No offense Auburn. 

Yeah, our nosy butts wants to know.  I had a friend whose father made me some growth oil.  I just couldn't use it because he wouldn't tell me what was in it.  I was scared girl.erplexed  I was sniffing the mess out of that bottle  (Plus I had no proof of anyone else who used it.  At least you have walking proof.)


----------



## Auburn (Oct 31, 2008)

Nah, I didnt mean it like that at all. Just for laughs.  Last night was a doozie!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 31, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'm going Saturday. My friend said I can just go out there, but I'd rather wait for him to come along. I'm still on it.


 Eisani, how about this ~ we all pitch in some $$  to have the oil analyzed at a lab and you post the recipe and we can all make our own batch...how's that?  I've got my checkbook a waitin' .  What?  I think it's an excellent idea!  We're one big family, right?


----------



## Eisani (Oct 31, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Nah, I didnt mean it like that at all. Just for laughs.  Last night was a doozie!



I hear you. That's why I'm also treading very carefully. I'm like Tee if I can't figure it out and they don't tell me I can't even do it. I'm thinking/hoping my PJ habits will be of use to me if they don't tell me


----------



## zora (Oct 31, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Eisani, how about this ~ we all pitch in some $$  to have the oil analyzed at a lab and you post the recipe and we can all make our own batch...how's that?  I've got my checkbook a waitin' .  What?  I think it's an excellent idea!  We're one big family, right?



I'll put some money in the pot.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 31, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Nah, I didnt mean it like that at all. Just for laughs.  Last night was a doozie!



I hear you. That's why I'm also treading very carefully. I'm like Tee if I can't figure it out and they don't tell me I can't even do it. I'm thinking/hoping my PJ habits will be of use to me if they don't tell me


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 1, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Not even cut like that. My hair speaks for itself. *Betta ask somebody about me*


 
Too funny! I can't wait until you get your oil.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 1, 2008)

You get that oil yet


----------



## Eisani (Nov 1, 2008)

Just left DD's cheer competition (they took 1st in all three divisions!), going to drop her, get dressed, and head out. Hopefully will have something to report back tonight or tomorrow, depending on how the night goes


----------



## Eisani (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay, so we're out there visiting and stuff and of course I didn't just wanna ask for my goods as soon as I walk thru the door, but I should've. My friend's sisters and 2 of his bros come over as well and 1 of the sisters doesn't seem to like Americans (women cuz she was sho nuff flirtin w/the SO :hardslap. As we were leaving my friend asked his mom where my oil was and his 1 sis was like "what oil?" He said "That stinky stuff you guys use on your hair. Mom made some for E. " She got the nastiest look, said something in Arabic then said she'd go get it. Needless to say she couldn't "find it". After they looked for about 10 min I told his mom that was okay, I'll come back another day and we can do it together *so I know what's in it*  That 304 either hid it or stuck it in her purse. 

 As of right now, no oil. Once I  get some, I'll bump this thread.  All my dayum excitement for nothing. I still lightweight wanna beat up his sis.


----------



## kurlybella (Nov 2, 2008)

that's so trif! some women are so spiteful!


----------



## A_Christian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Grab the Product. Grab a Cab and Get Thee To A Lab! lololol


 



lololol

I'm very curious to know what's in the secret recipe. Let us know if it works. The only thing is I can't deal with anything funkier than Humecto, lol.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 2, 2008)

That's cool it's probably for the best. That chicken mighta put something in it.


----------



## glam- (Nov 2, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> That's cool it's probably for the best. That chicken mighta put something in it.



I know.  It'll work out better anyway if maybe you can help her mom make it, then you'll know what's in it.  We're all very curious..


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Okay, so we're out there visiting and stuff and of course I didn't just wanna ask for my goods as soon as I walk thru the door, but I should've. My friend's sisters and 2 of his bros come over as well and 1 of the sisters doesn't seem to like Americans (women cuz she was sho nuff flirtin w/the SO :hardslap. As we were leaving my friend asked his mom where my oil was and his 1 sis was like "what oil?" He said "That stinky stuff you guys use on your hair. Mom made some for E. " *She got the nastiest look*, said something in Arabic then said she'd go get it. Needless to say she couldn't "find it". After they looked for about 10 min I told his mom that was okay, I'll come back another day and we can do it together *so I know what's in it* That 304 either hid it or stuck it in her purse.
> 
> As of right now, no oil. Once I get some, I'll bump this thread. All my dayum excitement for nothing. I still lightweight wanna beat up his sis.


 
This is very sad.  My friend and I were just talking about this the other day.  Everytime my friend and I are out together we're always laughing and having a good time, and we are friendly people, but everytime we go out it never fails that we get women that give us nasty looks and give us the up and down look.  It doesn't bother me normally, but I remember I was having a bad day one day and I was trying really hard to take my mind off of it by talking about something funny with my friend, and this one lady straight up turned around, stared at me in my eyes, and gave me the stankest look ever.  I got ghetto and was like "why the heck is this lady staring at me?" really loud.  It's really not that serious, but I just don't understand why some women feel the need to look down on or take out their "competition".  And the behavior that women showed was disgusting.  I probably wouldn't trust the contents of that hair oil it went through her hands .  Just be careful.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, dang, that's sad and messed up, Eisani! *sucksteeth* Women! I swear, sometimes!


----------



## 2themax (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for this post!!!  Please keep us posted and Try, try, try to find out what's in it!  Maybe she'll soften up and let you know.


----------



## drasgrl (Nov 2, 2008)

Man that must be some good stuff that really works.  I mean come on?  If it was just any old oil ole girl wouldn't act all stank like that and refuse to give it to you.  Now I'm even more anxious to hear about it.


----------



## ladycage (Nov 2, 2008)

I know how disappointed you must be but she is probably trying to protect her precious family secret, she doesn't want you to know the secret and have hair like hers.  some people are just like that, they can't stand to see someone besides theirself be blessed. Maybe the next time you go she won't be there and you can talk to the mother and get the recipe..


----------



## Eisani (Nov 3, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> That's cool it's probably for the best. That chicken mighta put something in it.


 That's what I was thinking too.



glam- said:


> I know. It'll work out better anyway if maybe you can help her mom make it, then you'll know what's in it. We're all very curious..


 I'm curious now too. I'll just be sure that particular sister won't be there when I go. I.Don't.Like.Her.



*Muffin* said:


> This is very sad. My friend and I were just talking about this the other day. Everytime my friend and I are out together we're always laughing and having a good time, and we are friendly people, but everytime we go out it never fails that we get women that give us nasty looks and give us the up and down look. It doesn't bother me normally, but I remember I was having a bad day one day and I was trying really hard to take my mind off of it by talking about something funny with my friend, and this one lady straight up turned around, stared at me in my eyes, and gave me the stankest look ever. I got ghetto and was like "why the heck is this lady staring at me?" really loud. It's really not that serious, but I just don't understand why some women feel the need to look down on or take out their "competition". And the behavior that women showed was disgusting. I probably wouldn't trust the contents of that hair oil it went through her hands . Just be careful.


 I seriously believe she has issues in general with American women for whatever reason, but I'm cool with her _brother_, we went to college together, he played in a band w/my sister, and the rest of the family is cool. I think she's the oldest and was one of the first ones to come here. Maybe she's had some bad experiences but I haven't done anything to the *****.



thehairgirl said:


> Thanks for this post!!! Please keep us posted and Try, try, try to find out what's in it! Maybe she'll soften up and let you know.


 The mom is as sweet as she can be, and I think she's getting Alzheimer's . Fam won't admit that, but I see early stages.



drasgrl said:


> Man that must be some good stuff that really works. I mean come on? If it was just any old oil ole girl wouldn't act all stank like that and refuse to give it to you. Now I'm even more anxious to hear about it.


 No, she's actin stank because she doesn't care for me. 



ladycage said:


> I know how disappointed you must be but she is probably trying to protect her precious family secret, she doesn't want you to know the secret and have hair like hers. some people are just like that, they can't stand to see someone besides theirself be blessed. Maybe the next time you go she won't be there and you can talk to the mother and get the recipe..


 That's what I said too. Later on that night SO was like "*** her, it's not even that deep. You don't need anything else for that head of yours, your hair is growing just fine on it's own."   I love him


----------



## Cien (Nov 3, 2008)

oh see....that's just messed up about your oil E!  The sister was just trifling.  
Them inlaws can be something else....

But I am curious about what was in it that oil tho......


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 3, 2008)

Summabytch .  Well you tell your SO yes your hair is growing just fine but you got sisters that want the scoop on that oil


----------



## Eisani (Nov 3, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> Summabytch . Well you tell your SO yes your hair is growing just fine but you got sisters that want the scoop on that oil


 He doesn't understand! He thinks we're all a lil crazy but I compare it to his motorcycle club. Just like I better keep my mouth off of that, he better keep his offa my LHCF sisters .


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 3, 2008)

Eisani said:


> He doesn't understand! He thinks we're all a lil crazy but I compare it to his motorcycle club. Just like I better keep my mouth off of that, he better keep his offa my LHCF sisters .


----------



## TCT (Nov 3, 2008)

ESANI, 


  she might get on her mom about even mentioning it to you in the first place.   you did say that when you asked the mom @ first she was all like its a secret, and wouldnt say.   after the daughter gets a hold of her she probably deff won't be  telling you a thing!.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 16, 2008)

Eisani, have your dropped your pursuit?  Girl, you need to become a private detective and scoop ole' girl on those ingredients...i've been here glued to my pc, just a waitin and a waitin....go back in and get that stuff!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 16, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Eisani, have your dropped your pursuit?  Girl, you need to become a private detective and scoop ole' girl on those ingredients...i've been here glued to my pc, just a waitin and a waitin....go back in and get that stuff!



We've had so much other stuff going on these past couple weeks the oil has been at the bottom of my list! I'm not 4getting, just gotta prioritize right now . Once things die down, I'll be back on it.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 16, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Eisani, have your dropped your pursuit? Girl, you need to become a private detective and scoop ole' girl on those ingredients...i've been here glued to my pc, just a waitin and a waitin....go back in and get that stuff!


 
I wanna know too!  But I'll try to be patient.  Eisani, when you get it and your hair grows 2 inches in a month, pm a sistah with those ingredients .  For serious, though .


----------



## empressri (Nov 17, 2008)

eisani, what the heck, do we need to break out the big dawgs??? just give a holla girl! we'll roll 80 deep


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 17, 2008)

That must be some good oil if its taking so long for you to get it.


----------



## pri (Nov 17, 2008)

empressri said:


> eisani, what the heck, do we need to break out the big dawgs??? just give a holla girl! we'll roll 80 deep



LLLOOOLLL,, totally agree! LLLOOOLLL! Empressri when I read this comment I was on the floor crying! LOL! Too funny! I said she sound like she's from NY and shaw nuff! LOL! 

I would like to know also and I'm trying to be patient. This is some serious oil Eisani and I can't wait until you post the results and ingredients if you come across.


----------



## empressri (Nov 17, 2008)

Juspri said:


> LLLOOOLLL,, totally agree! LLLOOOLLL! Empressri when I read this comment I was on the floor crying! LOL! Too funny! I said she sound like she's from NY and shaw nuff! LOL!
> 
> I would like to know also and I'm trying to be patient. This is some serious oil Eisani and I can't wait until you post the results and ingredients if you come across.




hahahahahah!!!!! shoot ill be rolling with my 32 ounce mason jar, i aint playing!


----------



## pri (Nov 17, 2008)

empressri said:


> hahahahahah!!!!! shoot ill be rolling with my 32 ounce mason jar, i aint playing!



Hahaha muah hehehe..I know that's right! I'll be right behind ya too! LOL! Hopefully she'll get it soon.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 17, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> I wanna know too! But I'll try to be patient. Eisani, when you get it and your hair grows 2 inches in a month, pm a sistah with those ingredients . For serious, though .


 I got you 



empressri said:


> eisani, what the heck, do we need to break out the big dawgs??? just give a holla girl! we'll roll 80 deep


Y'all silly  If this doesn't sound like my girl from Queens...she's always ready to roll up on somebody "I got NY plates, they don't know this car, what? Say the word ma." 



Juspri said:


> LLLOOOLLL,, totally agree! LLLOOOLLL! Empressri when I read this comment I was on the floor crying! LOL! Too funny! I said she sound like she's from NY and shaw nuff! LOL!
> 
> I would like to know also and I'm trying to be patient. This is some serious oil Eisani and I can't wait until you post the results and ingredients if you come across.


 I wouldn't call it serious til we can see what it is, and what's in it! 



empressri said:


> hahahahahah!!!!! shoot ill be rolling with my 32 ounce mason jar, i aint playing!


You and me both! I thought about taking my own jar when I go out there. Maybe I'll take two sizes so I don't look super greedy right away


----------



## guyanesesista (Nov 29, 2008)

BUMPING. Any updates?


----------



## empressri (Nov 30, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I got you
> 
> 
> Y'all silly  If this doesn't sound like my girl from Queens...she's always ready to roll up on somebody "I got NY plates, they don't know this car, what? Say the word ma."
> ...




lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Nov 30, 2008)

This is still on my mind and I'm cecking into other options as well. My female friend is supposed to be going to Sudan for a wedding in January (if she doesn't flake out) and I've already put her on it too. I also wanna know what they use  before weddings when they put them in a hole in the ground and put something on their skin to make it so smooth, pretty and fragrant! Updates will be given when there's something to report


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 30, 2008)

Eisani said:


> This is still on my mind and I'm cecking into other options as well. My female friend is supposed to be going to Sudan for a wedding in January (if she doesn't flake out) and I've already put her on it too. I also wanna know what they use before weddings when they put *them in a hole in the ground and put something on their skin to make it so smooth, pretty and fragrant!* Updates will be given when there's something to report


*<<<<<Hole in the ground, say what?  I thought i was up on my cultural awareness, but i surely want to know the 411 on this.  Give up the goods when ya find out!*


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keep us posted please


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

I will  !!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2008)

Dang! That oil must be really good for the sister to act all stank about it. Do you want me to stop by and "handle" her? I hope you got your oil soon. BTW, you must be doing something right, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Dang! That oil must be really good for the sister to act all stank about it. Do you want me to stop by and "handle" her? I hope you got your oil soon. BTW, you must be doing something right, your hair is beautiful.


 I'm not too pressed about it, you know? I've found what works for me, but I'm so curious! I love learning new things, especially about hair care and home remedies, so this all up my alley. I just wanna see if it's something we already know or have access to on this site, or if it's something new .


----------



## Nonie (Dec 12, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *<<<<<Hole in the ground, say what?  I thought i was up on my cultural awareness, but i surely want to know the 411 on this.  Give up the goods when ya find out!*



LOL...Y'all got me intrigued about this skin regimen so I started to do some research. Found this much:

[...]For at least a month before the wedding, a Sudanese bride is locked up at home, scrubbed daily with concoctions of turmeric, coffee, crushed almonds, rice and sandalwood. She is then placed aloft over a pit of burning perfumed wood to give the skin a beautiful colour and scent.
All her body hair is removed and her hands and feet are painted in intricate designs of henna. When she emerges on the first day of the wedding, her skin is dazzling.[...]

​You can get a glimpse of the entire wedding ritual at the link where I got that piece: http://propagandapress.org/2007/04/30/opheera-guyanese-sells-her-soul-in-sudans-wedding-of-the-year/


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Subscribing! I'd love to know about this.


----------



## Jas123 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nonie said:


> LOL...Y'all got me intrigued about this skin regimen so I started to do some research. Found this much:
> [...]For at least a month before the wedding, a Sudanese bride is locked up at home, scrubbed daily with concoctions of *turmeric*, coffee, crushed almonds, rice and sandalwood. She is then placed aloft over a pit of burning perfumed wood to give the skin a beautiful colour and scent.
> All her body hair is removed and her hands and feet are painted in intricate designs of henna. When she emerges on the first day of the wedding, her skin is dazzling.[...]
> 
> ​You can get a glimpse of the entire wedding ritual at the link where I got that piece: http://propagandapress.org/2007/04/30/opheera-guyanese-sells-her-soul-in-sudans-wedding-of-the-year/


I knew turmeric had to be involved... that stuff is awesome for glowing skin


----------



## empressri (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas123 said:


> I knew turmeric had to be involved... that stuff is awesome for glowing skin



But if you use too much, you'll glow like an oompah loompah! One lady on another board did that, and when I read her experience with it I was


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 12, 2008)

C,mon Girl... you know we will buy from you....


----------



## Eisani (Dec 12, 2008)

Nonie said:


> LOL...Y'all got me intrigued about this skin regimen so I started to do some research. Found this much:
> [...]For at least a month before the wedding, a Sudanese bride is locked up at home, scrubbed daily with concoctions of turmeric, coffee, crushed almonds, rice and sandalwood. She is then placed aloft over a pit of burning perfumed wood to give the skin a beautiful colour and scent.
> All her body hair is removed and her hands and feet are painted in intricate designs of henna. When she emerges on the first day of the wedding, her skin is dazzling.[...]
> 
> ​You can get a glimpse of the entire wedding ritual at the link where I got that piece: http://propagandapress.org/2007/04/30/opheera-guyanese-sells-her-soul-in-sudans-wedding-of-the-year/


 That's so interesting, and I love the scent of sandalwood 


samanthajones67 said:


> C,mon Girl... you know we will buy from you....


  We'll see what we can find out...


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jan 2, 2009)

How's the hair coming along?


----------



## Eisani (Jan 2, 2009)

The hair, or the oil? My hair is alright, just trying to manipulate less and let it do its thing. The oil, hopefully, I'll be able to get some or at least find out the ingredients after my friend gets back from Sudan. If she's not on some BS...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 2, 2009)

Jas123 said:


> I knew turmeric had to be involved... that stuff is awesome for glowing skin


I just purchased two Musk Turmeric masks from the Indian store last night and I plan to start making masks with it tonight


----------



## drasgrl (Jan 3, 2009)

Speaking of turmeric.  Months ago I started making turmeric tea.  I forgot what it was supposed to do and haven't used in a while but it's supposed to be good for your health.  It tastes good though.  I was also doing turmeric masks with yogurt trying to clear up my skin.  I stopped doing that too. erplexed


----------



## guyanesesista (Feb 23, 2009)

any oil?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 23, 2009)

guyanesesista said:


> any oil?


 Hayle naw . While it wasn't my original intent, I'm thinking I may have another angle to work  I have an admirer out of the crew from the same area of Sudan and he has long hair . I'm working my way up to asking... As promised, I will update if there's anything to update. I have not forgotten. You know, since I've been reading about the origins of ayurveda and stuff thanks to a poster here, I'm still wondering if it's something that we already use, or at least very similar. I've GOT to find out!!


----------



## SherryLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Hayle naw . While it wasn't my original intent, I'm thinking I may have another angle to work  I have an admirer out of the crew from the same area of Sudan and he has long hair . I'm working my way up to asking... As promised, I will update if there's anything to update. I have not forgotten. You know, since I've been reading about the origins of ayurveda and stuff thanks to a poster here, I'm still wondering if it's something that we already use, or at least very similar. I've GOT to find out!!



I bet it is something we already use here or it contains similar properties.  And I am sure your hair is already beautiful, so screw those folks and their mystery oil...smile....


----------



## Eisani (Feb 23, 2009)

SherryLove said:


> I bet it is something we already use here or it contains similar properties. And I am sure your hair is already beautiful, so screw those folks and their mystery oil...smile....


 That's how I feel about it too, but I'm just so nosy and the PJ in me really wants to crack this case eventually. Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 23, 2009)

No. I want to know what's in that oil! I'm trying to get past APL!!!!!


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm just noticing....It's all y'all long haired ladies that's saying forget about that oil. The rest of us need the extra help.LOL


----------



## Eisani (Feb 23, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I'm just noticing....It's all y'all long haired ladies that's saying forget about that oil. The rest of us need the extra help.LOL


  You are silly.


----------



## guyanesesista (Feb 23, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I'm just noticing....It's all y'all long haired ladies that's saying forget about that oil. The rest of us need the extra help.LOL


 
Yea ya'll already there. What about _the others_?


----------



## SherryLove (Feb 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> That's how I feel about it too, but I'm just so nosy and the PJ in me really wants to crack this case eventually. Inquiring minds wanna know!



I hear you....


----------



## TwistNMx (Jan 14, 2010)

Bumping.....It's been well over a year now. erplexed

Any news?  Just curious.


----------



## Lola Laughs (Jan 14, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> Bumping.....It's been well over a year now. erplexed
> 
> Any news? Just curious.


 
I know!  I read the entire thread..I'm on the edge of my chair...


----------



## Eisani (Jan 14, 2010)

Hell no. I don't talk to any of those people anymore lol. I wish...


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay now I really feel like the characters in my siggy.  I have been watching this thread for a minute!!!  What us gon do?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 14, 2010)

This is hilarious! My mom uses this oil sometimes. She goes to Cairo every year to visit my grandpa and one of her good friends (who's Sudanese) hooks her up. Seriously, this thread made me laugh cuz my mom is still trying to figure out wats in that oil, she even wanted to take it into an oil expert...lmao. honestly, she gave me 2 bottles (they were really small) and one thing i know is that it must have castor oil, cuz of the thicker consistency. 

my mom's friend was able to grow her hair all the way down her back with this stuff. I dunno the details (i haven't been to egypt in a long time) but according to my mom, her friends hair was falling out in patches so she ended up having to shave it off (and she covered her hair with a scarf) then after 2 years- her hair was all the way down to her waist. 

Honestly, this stuff is classified information. The people import it from Sudan and the avg Sudanese person in Egypt doesn't know what the mix is for this oil. I'm assuming were talking about the same thing, because this stuff is big things over there.


----------



## Charlie555 (Jan 15, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 15, 2010)

..................


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jan 15, 2010)

If it stinks my guess is its animal fat. The nomads in sub-Sahara Africa use it. We call it main shannu direct translation is oil of cow. 100% natural straight from the source
They do have long hair though, greasy and smelly but definitely long and soft.
I think it is also a combination of protective styling and low manipulation. 
I’m just a guessing though 
But if it is main shannu it stinks worse than MTG


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 15, 2010)

Arewa Girl said:


> If it stinks my guess is its animal fat. The nomads in sub-Sahara Africa use it. We call it main shannu direct translation is oil of cow. 100% natural straight from the source
> They do have long hair though, greasy and smelly but definitely long and soft.
> I think it is also a combination of protective styling and low manipulation.
> I’m just a guessing though
> But if it is main shannu it stinks worse than MTG




What does the animal fat part do Arewa girl?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay I have read this thread and its like a thriller I tell you !  

It also confirms what I have also thought about hair growth for black women.  That is like Indian women we are going to have to find out what the herbs are like in our own natural locality and habitat which will be most beneficial to our hair growth.  Fuse that with other ancient traditions such as Ayurveda and you are onto a winner.........

Anyway's I agree with another poster who said that its something we already use and likely based on NATURAL ingredients if its a family secret.  It is also probably a widely sold product in East Africa that has probably been doctored and tweaked a bit by the family.

Someone mentioned CASTOR OIL AND NEEM OIL.... I totally agree.  I think its also based on ingredients local to East Africa.  East Africa has a huge Indian Diaspora and then you have the Berber infuences so you are looking at an oil which is thick and stinky and made with Natural Herbs.


Anyway ladies, here is some information I have found online....

*[FONT=&quot]African Oils: Health and Beauty from the Motherland [/FONT]*
*African Oils:       Health and Beauty from the Motherland *
*By  Stephanie Rose Bird *
                                                         file:///C:/Users/Blessing/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.gif

                     [FONT=&quot]For       a time in my life, my morning was not off to a proper start unless I       watched my favorite programs.  Like many women and men for that       matter, Oprah was an important element of my morning ritual.  When       you watch talk shows day after day, at a certain point it is difficult to       recall the idiosyncrasies of each show—we are awash in an experience.        It is telling then, that I can recall the particular morning when Oprah       announced that hair grease (pomades, balms, salves) was bad for black       hair—this delivered poignantly, as usual, tossing her well-coifed hair,       to and fro, to punctuate the statement.  I had to scratch my own       itchy cornrows in dismay wondering what to do, as oils traditionally       eased the tough transitional days of this hairstyle.[/FONT] 
       [FONT=&quot]Fragrant       baths, floor washes, powders, bath crystals, incense, anointing and       blessing oils, as well as fresh aromatic flowers have been employed in       our folk medicines since the earliest records of our existence.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Pomades[/FONT]*

       [FONT=&quot]Unguents,       which we now call pomades, were used approximately 5,000 years ago       according to cave walls on the Tassili plateau in the Sahara and       Algiers.  Women, with what appears to be cornrowed hair, are having       a substance (assumed to be unguent) applied to their braids and       scalp.  Women had their hair and bodies anointed with fragrant       pomades and botanical oils, assured of the oils medicinal powers.        Women perfumed themselves by sitting over or near burning pots of       sandalwood or aromatic substances [similar to smudging or smoke       bath].  Fragrant flowers, among other natural objects worn on the       body, served as protection amulets (Yarbrough, C. 2002).[/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot]In       Ancient Egypt, women are depicted wearing cone-shaped unguents on their       heads.  These cones were either representative of all of the pomade       previously applied or actual cones that melted from body heat, perfuming       and conditioning the hair (illustrated in stele, papyri and cave art from       various civilizations) (Jeffries, R. 1988).  Moreover, ancient       Egyptian papyri list hundreds of curative properties of oils, so oils are       not simply glop for the hair but are useful medicines (For medicinal       benefits use pure botanical oils.  Petroleum and other fossil fuel       by-products should be strictly avoided). [/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot]Madame       C. J. Walker became the first Black millionaire in the United States in       the early twentieth century from sales of her miraculous, herbal hair       growth pomades and other botanical products.  Afro Sheen™, Dixie       Peach™, Dax™, Bergamot ™ as well as the herbal blends of tallow and       lanolin have been used for decades by African Americans to treat scalp       disorders and encourage hair growth.  Over the years, synthetic and       petroleum products dominated the formulae and their use dwindled.        Today, there is a virtual pomade renaissance. African Pride ™ and African       Root Stimulator ™, prominently feature aromatic herbs like sage,       rosemary, lemon verbena, neroli, patchouli, lemongrass and even kola nuts       in a shea butter or olive oil base.  Pomade has regained popularity,       unrestricted by ethnicity or race.[/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot]As       we return to our roots, many of us no longer wear our hair blow-dried or       relaxed. We have gone back to the way of our ancestors to embrace braids,       twists, knots and locks.  Those who wear straight hairstyles realize       that they too benefit from hot oil treatments, as hot oils are currently       enjoying an overall surge in popularity at salons. [/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot]I       would like to share the benefits of a few African oils and will follow up       with suggestions for using them.  As you read on you will notice       that I have included other factors that make natural oils appealing;       their sale helps generate income for rural African women, they are good       for multiple health functions and they are good for the       environment.  Further, wildcrafted, organic, cold processed oils are       commonly obtained from Africa, very different from the expensive       proposition that occurs when buying wildcrafted oils elsewhere. [/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot]Shea       butter and neem are currently enjoying the limelight so let’s begin with       them. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Shea Tree Distribution and Uses[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
                               [FONT=&quot]The       shea tree is a member of the _Sapotaceae_ family _Vitellaria       parasoxa_ (C.F. Gaertin; Boffa, J.M; Yameogo, G; Nikiema. P; Knudson,       D.M, 2003) formerly called _Butryrosperum paradoxum_ (Henry et al.       1983).  The shea tree is native to Benin, Burkina Faso, Cameroon,       Chad, Cote d’Ivoire, Ghana, Guinea, Mali, Niger, Nigeria, Senegal, Sudan,       Togo and Uganda.  Shea trees grow for 150-200 years.  The nut       is almost 50% fat (International Centre for Research in       Agroforestry).  Shea butter is called Karite in the Dioula       language.  Shea has been traded since the 14th century       (International Centre for Research in Agroforestry).  Today shea       butter is the third highest export product in Burkina Faso (World Bank,       1989).  It is one of the few economic commodities under women’s       control in Sahelian Africa.  Women farmers have tenderly cared for       the trees for hundreds of years.[/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot]In       Africa and around the world, shea butter is utilized for its ability to       soothe children’s skin and soften mature skin; protect against sunburn;       prevent chapping and irritation; and to treat ulcers and rheumatism       (International Centre for Research in Agroforestry).   Shea       butter is a superior fatting agent in herbal soaps.  The emollient,       softening quality of shea butter makes it useful for hand or foot       treatments and hair and body care, as it is easily absorbed when applied       topically.[/FONT]

Read more: http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/...nce/HSELayout&cid=1157365875515#ixzz0cgNjBqRq
*[FONT=&quot]A Tree of 40 Cures: Neem Tree[/FONT]*

            [FONT=&quot]Neem has a distinguished history in India.  In the Sanskrit language it is known as Nimba, a derivative of the term _Nimbati Swastyamdadati_ (to give good health) (Neem Foundation, 1997).  Neem has been naturalized over the past hundred years in coastal East and West Africa.  Known as the “tree of 40 cures” neem is called _Mwarubaini_ in the Kiswahili language (Kimathi, H. 2003).  Neem is an eco-friendly tree since its leaves quickly decompose, forming nourishing mulch for plants that surround it.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The leaves, seed kernel and bark of neem trees are all useful.  The tree has antibacterial, antifungal, antiviral and infertility qualities.  The neem kernels contain about 45% oil making it an effective emollient.  Useful in the treatment of ringworm and other fungal infections, neem is also highly regarded for maintenance of scalp, hair, skin and nails.[/FONT]

Read more: http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/...nce/HSELayout&cid=1157365875515#ixzz0cgNzKxvX

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 15, 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]African Oils[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Though the following oils are less familiar than shea, neem or even palm and coconut oils, they still hold promise. Most of these oils are organic, cold pressed and wildcrafted by women. [/FONT]
·*[FONT=&quot]Balanities oil[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot](Balanities Aegyptiaca)[/FONT]_
  [FONT=&quot]Balanities trees are found in most arid, semiarid to sub-humid tropical savannahs, hot dry areas along waterways and forests (Rulangaranga, 1989), and are native to the Sudano-Sahelian zone, Palestine and Jordan (EROS Data Center, 2003). Balanities trees are flexible but they cannot tolerate prolonged flooding (Kew, 1984). [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]30-40% of the balanities seed is oil. The plant is useful as a soap substitute since it has high saponin content. Locally, balanities is useful in treating sore throat, colics, mental diseases, epilepsy, toothache and it serves as a laxative (EROS Data Center, 2003). Balanities may be useful to those with over-processed hair. Analgesic qualities lend balanities oil the ability to sooth the scalp. As an astringent oil, balanities should be combined with other emollient ingredients like avocado, jojoba or castor oil when used on dry brittle hair.[/FONT]
·*[FONT=&quot]Baobab[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (_Adansonia digitata)_ also called Muuyu[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Baobabs[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]grow in arid, semi-arid and sub-humid tropical climates (Baobab Fact Sheet, International Centre for Underutilized Crops, 2003). Extremely long-lived, a baobab’s lifespan is between 1,000 and 3,000 years. The baobab tree is such a rich reservoir of mythology, folklore and medicines that is has become emblematic of Africa. The seeds contain pulp with numerous uses. The vitamin C content of the fruit averages 300 mg/100 g, nearly 6 times higher than an orange (PhytoTrade Africa, 2003). Baobab is also rich in vitamins B1, B2, phosphorous, iron, trace minerals and protein. It contains Essential Fatty Acids (EFA’s) and Poly-saturated Fatty Acids (PFA’s), lending medicinal and food value. Baobab oil is useful in cooking and cosmetics. The nutritious oil has a faint aroma making it suitable for massage and natural products. Baobab has a long shelf life, making it suitable for international shipping and storage (Baobab Fact Sheet, International Centre for Underutilized Crops). [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Cape Chestnut Oil [/FONT][FONT=&quot](_Calodendrum capense (L.F.) Thunb_)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Cape chestnut oil is a cold processed, organic oil, grown and wildcrafted in Mt. Kenya’s forests. Cape chestnut oil offers natural ultra violet protection, contains EFA’s and antioxidants, and has a mild smell. The purity of the oil coupled with its mild odor and health benefits make Cape Chestnut Oil an ideal base for hair conditioning as well as for creating homemade natural cosmetics. [/FONT]
·*[FONT=&quot]Jatropha[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (_Jatropha curcus_)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 
    [FONT=&quot]Jatropha oil is rich in glycerin making it useful in various hair, scalp and skin treatments. In 1999, the Alternative Resource for Income (ARI) project successfully mobilized women to produce handmade soaps from Jatropha oil to fight skin ailments such as eczema, acne, rashes, psoriasis and fungus (Arusha Times, 9/9/02). Jatropha contains constituents capable of attacking infections of the scalp that normally deter hair growth. Jatropha oil is also being tested as an eco-friendly automobile fuel.[/FONT]
·*[FONT=&quot]Kweme[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](_Telfairea pedata_)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] comes from Tanzania. Kweme is used locally as a breast massage to encourage milk flow. The benefits of kweme are derived from its concentration of essential fatty acids, polyunsaturated fatty acids and iodine. Kweme has a long shelf life. Oils like kweme that are high in EFA’s bring out the luster in dark hair and may stimulate growth. [/FONT]
·*[FONT=&quot]Moringa oil[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (_Moringa stenopetala_)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Moringa[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]oil comes from Egypt, the Sudan and the Arabian Peninsula. Moringa has a long history recorded in Egyptian medical papyri as a woman’s pregnant belly rub, called _ben. _ Moringa contains seventy-three percent oleic acid and other nutrients. Today, Moringa is also used in soap, as lamp fuel, in perfumes and skincare. This oil makes a delightful vehicle for essential oils.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Tips[/FONT]*
·[FONT=&quot]To use shea butter, scoop out some shea butter, slowly rub it between your palms and it will melt from your body heat. [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]For healthy nails, soak hands or feet (one at a time) in a bowl of warm neem.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Counteract the strong smell of neem with lemongrass essential oil to counteract its nutty scent. Use 1/8 teaspoon per 8 ounces of neem. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] Add 5-6 drops of Bourbon Geranium, Sandalwood, Neroli (Neroli is very strong with a lingering scent. Use sparingly.), Lavender or Patchouli to 8 ounces African carrier oil; use as a massage oil, conditioner or bath additive. [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]To soften dry hair, select an oil from this article; heat ½ cup; apply directly to the scalp. Wrap head in towel for 20 minutes. Shampoo and condition as usual.[/FONT]


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jan 15, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> What does the animal fat part do Arewa girl?


 
It is a mystery to me too. I think it’s like any butter, conditions and softens is my guess. But honestly I don’t know


----------



## Aviah (Jan 15, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> The stinky stuff works, though. Maybe you can use it at night and co wash it out in the morning. If all the family has gorgeous hair, it works.


 
The family may have gorgeous hair due to genetics. My mom uses grease, relaxes, dyes, flat irons with no heat protectant, doesn't PS or DC and her hair is gorgeous... I just wish I got that "gene"!
Good luck OP, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 15, 2010)

Ladies I just realised that Nigerian ladies use a similar thing (well in my part of Nigeria anyway).

Its the fat of some animal or other.  I think I might have recently threw some away when clearing out recently.  To me it sounds like the same principle as EMU oil....

Will have to ask Mum what it is and try it:

By the way I think the magic ingredient might be called Balenites Oil bc apparently it is VERY stinky as well and similar to Castor Oil...


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 15, 2010)

I know many of you have some serious investigative skills so...............start looking for these oils to see if we can get them state side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where is Nonie????   Who are the other CSI LHCF members?!?!?!


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 15, 2010)

Lola Laughs said:


> I know!  I read the entire thread..I'm on the edge of my chair...




OMG, I thought it was just me. I read the thread like a detective novel and then got the end, well there was no end.....


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 15, 2010)

Is anyone here really good at deciphering an oil concoction? Are there any chemists lurking? I dunno if my mom has any of this stuff left, but I could definitely find out. Plus her friend can ship some to her, which my mom doesn't like to have done so often because her friend will never accept money from her. Anyways, from my recollection this stuff really doesn't have a strong smell to it at all- it's nothing like the Indian oils.

ETA- don't get me wrong, it doesn't smell good, but it certainly doesn't smell as bad as some of those indian herbs and oils.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 15, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> Is anyone here really good at deciphering an oil concoction? Are there any chemists lurking? I dunno if my mom has any of this stuff left, but I could definitely find out. Plus her friend can ship some to her, which my mom doesn't like to have done so often because her friend will never accept money from her. Anyways, from my recollection this stuff really doesn't have a strong smell to it at all- it's nothing like the Indian oils.
> 
> ETA- don't get me wrong, it doesn't smell good, but it certainly doesn't smell as bad as some of those indian herbs and oils.



EL - you should contact Gymfreak (I think she is a chemist).


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like there is still a small glimmer of hope!


----------



## rben (Jan 15, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> Is anyone here really good at deciphering an oil concoction? Are there any chemists lurking? I dunno if my mom has any of this stuff left, but I could definitely find out. Plus her friend can ship some to her, which my mom doesn't like to have done so often because her friend will never accept money from her. Anyways, from my recollection this stuff really doesn't have a strong smell to it at all- it's nothing like the Indian oils.
> 
> ETA- don't get me wrong, it doesn't smell good, but it certainly doesn't smell as bad as some of those indian herbs and oils.




Wow! I remember this thread.  If the oil your mom has is the real deal then that sounds like a serious money making business if someone could work out what was in it and start making up their own batches kinda like Boundless Tresses.


----------



## MissRissa (Jan 15, 2010)

i am a scalp oiling freak, especially since i went natural so i got super excited when eisani posted the original thread.  so now im soooo pressed for your mom to get some more oil from her friend so we can find out what it is!!!!!!


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 15, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> EL - you should contact Gymfreak (I think she is a chemist).



Ok, cool! I'll speak to my mom about it, then i'll be sure to contact gymfreak. Thanks!


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Looks like there is still a small glimmer of hope!



You guys got me all excited!


----------



## TwistNMx (Jan 15, 2010)

Is this close?...perhaps?...

http://www.alibaba.com/product-tp/108872409/Kesh_Vardhak_hair_oil.html

or this?

http://www.tootoo.com/d-p9403411-Kesh_Vardhak_Herbal_Hair_Drops/


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## vkb247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like the Haitian oil that has bone marrow or something in it.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> You guys got me all excited!


No, you got US excited again! I was hoping someone from that region could offer some type of insight! That just reminded me, I gave an Ethiopian girl this website (again) last week in a restaurant I frequent. She seemed genuinely interested in getting her hair back on track so hopefully she'll join up. She said she lost the information the first time.


----------



## tricie (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, Eisani, 

The big PJ in me is very curious as to what that is!  I hope the smell is bearable especially if it works..you could always add some EOs to it.

Keep us posted!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jan 16, 2010)

you guys got me all curious! subscribing.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't believe I read through this whole daggone thread and still there is no oil for me to buy or make!  Look, I am planning a trip to Egypt in February with my girls. Eritreladiee if you can get me a* PICTURE* of this bottle of oil or a *definite brand name* I will search for it when I get there.  If we can lock down specificlally what it is we want I'll get enough for all of y'all!!   
I want my 5 inches in 2 months dangit!  LoL!!! 

This website contains a list of Sudanese (as I understand it "Nubia" is Northern Sudan)  people who blog.  Some in Arabic and more in English.  I found one who actually mentioned a "smelly hair oil" she was using.  http://wholeheartedly-sudaniya.blogspot.com/  So I posted a comment asking about it.  I was actually the 2nd poster to ask her, and that wasnt even the point of her blog entry.  Maybe I'll get a response.  Anyway, if any of you ladies are serious about finding out about this oil you can ask one of these Sudanese people about it.  I'm sure one of us will be able to get a response. http://www.sudanesethinker.com/sudanese-bloggers/


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 16, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I can't believe I read through this whole daggone thread and still there is no oil for me to buy or make!  Look, I am planning a trip to Egypt in February with my girls.* Eritreladiee if you can get me a PICTURE of this bottle of oil or a **definite brand name I will search for it when I get there.*  If we can lock down specificlally what it is we want I'll get enough for all of y'all!!
> I want my 5 inches in 2 months dangit!  LoL!!!
> 
> This website contains a list of Sudanese (as I understand it "Nubia" is Northern Sudan)  people who blog.  Some in Arabic and more in English.  I found one who actually mentioned a "smelly hair oil" she was using.  http://wholeheartedly-sudaniya.blogspot.com/  So I posted a comment asking about it.  I was actually the 2nd poster to ask her, and that wasnt even the point of her blog entry.  Maybe I'll get a response.  Anyway, if any of you ladies are serious about finding out about this oil you can ask one of these Sudanese people about it.  I'm sure one of us will be able to get a response. http://www.sudanesethinker.com/sudanese-bloggers/



That's the problem- it's not a commercial product. There's no labeling, ingredient list, nothing. That how folks are making their money. 

Anyways guys, I took some pictures of it in different lighting. I put my hand next to it so you could see how small the bottles really are.

Another thing, I was talking to my mom and she said her friend grew her hair to her waist in 3 years- not 2, so I'm kinda feeling like there aint nothin miraculous about this oil. But according to my mom, it made her friend's hair much softer (which she probably meant looser/less kinky and from the way it was described, I'm guessing her friends hair texture is 4a.) and it made it thicker too. Anyway, my mom doesn't use this stuff regularly, she's quite lazy with her hair and oils like once every 2 months, so I can't really take her head of hair (although she's BSL) into consideration.

So I got a whiff of it again today and it just smells like a mix of the standard oils. I don't know what to do guys. I suggested to my mom sending it to a chemist and she thinks i'm nuts, she thinks we're better off going to an oil expert (which where the hell are we gonna find one of those?) And her hubby thinks I should take it to my university's chemistry lab and have them decipher it- and Hell no, that's just embarrassing.

Anyways, she thinks it's too much hassle and said she could just get some for her and I every year when she goes. But if it's that great I want you guys to have some too! But at the same time, I don't know if this particular oil is worth the hassle cuz you could probably get these results or similar using something else..... Dunno guys.... i'mma try and find gymfreak and see what she thinks.


----------



## Minty (Jan 16, 2010)

Y'all gon make me read through this whole thread twice to find no progress...lucky I'm at the salon.  Lmbo


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 16, 2010)

Y'all are so serious about this oil  I ain't mad though, I want some now  

But seriously though....If you really want to know what is in it, you can send it to an independent chemistry lab. You can find one in a phone book or you can solicit recommendations from a local university. You probably want to talk to some one who specializes in organic chemistry. There will probably be a fee. It will take a variety of tests and distillation methods to find exactly what is in there.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 16, 2010)

Ooh its getting hot in here .... can't wait to find out what's in there.....


----------



## MissRissa (Jan 17, 2010)

lol we are so ridiculous.  with that said, ummmmm should we set up a paypal account for the analysis?


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 18, 2010)

MissRissa said:


> lol we are so ridiculous.  with that said, ummmmm should we set up a paypal account for the analysis?



I'll try and find out how much it costs. Does anyone else live in Toronto that could help me find a place to do this??


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 18, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> I'll try and find out how much it costs. Does anyone else live in Toronto that could help me find a place to do this??


 

Can your Mom call her friend and find out what's in the oil?


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 18, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Can your Mom call her friend and find out what's in the oil?



That's the thing- her friend doesn't know, she just uses it. In fact, people there don't know whats in it either, because the people who make it don't disclose the information about the ingredients. It just comes in a clear bottle (see previous post) The people who use it, the distributor's, the women who bring it from Sudan to Egypt, don't know. This is how the Sudanese women making this stuff, make their money. And come to think of it, I would feel very guilty stealing away their recipe.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 18, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> That's the thing- her friend doesn't know, she just uses it. In fact, people there don't know whats in it either, because the people who make it don't disclose the information about the ingredients. It just comes in a clear bottle (see previous post) The people who use it, the distributor's, the women who bring it from Sudan to Egypt, don't know. This is how the Sudanese women making this stuff, make their money. And come to think of it, I would feel very guilty stealing away their recipe.



I can understand that. Maybe you could try to see what avenues you can use to generate some revenue here by selling it.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 18, 2010)

HERBAL OILS

 2. Hair Tonic
An effective combination specially created to prevent hair loss. It stops dandruff , premature graying of hair and dryness. It controls hair loss by strengthening hair shafts bringing life and vibrance to damaged hair. Contains Neem Oil , Olive Oil, Almond Oil , Henna, Ratanjot, Bhingraj , Lemon oil, Khus and Jatamasi.

3. Navras Hair Oil
A unique formula which keeps head cool , relieves headache , is an effective memory aid and helpful in sound sleep. Combines the goodness of nine of the richest Indian herbs mentioned in “ Ayurveda “. Ayurveda literally means the science of life. It is the natural system of healing developed in ancient times by the great sages who developed Indias original systems of meditation and Yoga. 
Contains :  Ashwagandha, Amla, kapur kachri, Brahmi , Camphor , Pudina ka Phool ( menthol) , Ratanjot , Jatamasi , Bhingraj.

Ashwagandha: It is considered as "Medhya" which implies to its beneficial effects to the brain. Detail investigations, both clinical and experimental, observed that Ashwagandha acts as an antistress and adaptogenic herb. Regular use of Ashwagandha improves stress tolerance, thereby enhancing the mental capabilities. It is also known to improve the quality of immune functions .By virtue of these uses it is often referred to as "Indian Ginseng". 
Amla:  Rich in vitamin C , an antioxidant which prevents premature graying of hair.
Kapur Kachri: Promotes hair growth. It opens up the senses and brings clarity to the mind. 
Brahmi: It is highly acclaimed for its "Medhya Rasayana" properties. Such property renders it to be an effective herb to enhance memory and learning.
Camphor:  Gives cooling effect.
Menthol:  Removes headache
Ratanjot: Strengthens hair roots. It has antithelmitic and anti-microbial properties.
Jatamasi:  Strengthens hair roots , prevents hair loss, maintains  hair color while cooling and relaxing the brain.
Bhringraj: Promotes hair growth, improves blackening of hair, relieves headache

To use Hair Oils: Take some oil in hand and apply on scalp. Massage for 5-10 minutes with fingers so that oil is absorbed by the scalp. Take a hot towel at 50 Degree Celsius and put it on head for 5-10 minutes. Shampoo after 2 hours of application.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 19, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> That's the thing- her friend doesn't know, she just uses it. In fact, people there don't know whats in it either, because the people who make it don't disclose the information about the ingredients. It just comes in a clear bottle (see previous post) The people who use it, the distributor's, the women who bring it from Sudan to Egypt, don't know. This is how the Sudanese women making this stuff, make their money. And come to think of it, I would feel very guilty stealing away their recipe.


 

Aww,  I understand.  But don't feel guilty.  We would buy it from those ladies if we could.  But we can't.  So its not like we are cheating them out of something.  
I searched online to see if it could be found on one of those "Fair Trade" type websites, but I found nothing.


----------



## teysmith (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont care whats in it...i want some


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been googling all sorts of stuff in an attempt to find out about this oil.  This thread has led to me learn a lot about that part of Africa and its women.  So, oil or no oil I am better off for having subscribed.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 9, 2010)

OKaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay....tell me...did the original poster disappear from this thread and just leave me to haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnng?.......


well....I'll be bokkkkkkkk!!!!!!......................


----------



## teysmith (Apr 9, 2010)

lol.omg I came in here hoping for some good news....


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't believe this thread has been resurrected


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah-I want some!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting :scratchch :scratchch :scratchch

I purchased this oil awhile back and it stinks pretty bad if you ask me. Its green, it is an all natural oil based in coconut oil and mixed with indian herbs...and leaves







Ayurvedic Brahmi Oil has been traditionally used as a stimulant for the hair. According to Ayurveda, Brahmi Oil can be used to maintain a healthy scalp and form a natural preventative against dandruff and flaking. Brahmi Oil contains only the finest mixture of pure coconut oil and many carefully selected Ayurvedic herbs, including the use of fresh Brahmi leaves.

Jar contains 5.5 oz.

Ingredients: Coconut oil, fresh Hydrocotyle asiatica leaves, Rubia cortifolia, Sida cordifolia, Terminalia chebula, saffron.


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Apr 9, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## lucea (Apr 9, 2010)

Arewa girl, is your family from Sudan?

Subscribing.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wonderin' why this thread is so dang-on long....shoulda known it was the LHCFBI.


----------

